# For Njaco



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2013)

When I was with Chris this weekend, he gave me a model for my youngest son, Kiran. So Kiran was very exited to make this model. Kiran is only 4 years old, so you can imagine this will be an interesting color scheme  He did it much quicker than I would ever have and as you'll see the result is a bf109 like you never have seen before.
Sorry for the size, I'making this with the ipad, and I cannot resize.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2013)

Like a real BF109, the undercarriage collapsed under the pressure of a 4 year old


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

For 4 years old, thats good!!! Excellent!! Tell my friend "Good job!" Ohhh, and I loved the picture.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2013)

HAHA. Terrific to see the young man taking up the paint brush. Good job Kiran


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2013)

Way cool!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

Fixed the pics....

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2013)

Great stuff - and a '109 looks good in red! Add a Ferrari badge, and the name 'Schumacher' and it's a winner!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2013)

sounds like a good GIMP exercise.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2013)

Good stuff Marcel! Great to see him enjoying it and the sharing of models around the world through the forum


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm with Terry on the paint scheme. Excellent job Kiran.


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2013)

hey He's better than me !!!!!

love it Marcel,all you got to do now is keep buying him kits !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

I know something and I think he has that covered!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff - and a '109 looks good in red! Add a Ferrari badge, and the name 'Schumacher' and it's a winner!



Or it could be a Massa-schmitt.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Or it could be a Massa-schmitt.


nice one Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe next one in John Player Special black/gold!


----------

